# entering cars for waxstock



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys, 
How does one enter a car for waxstock?

My Mustang will be perfect by July,,,lol

cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

all posted by John last night (in the section below this one )

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294930


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol.i found it 10min later.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

